# Stahls’ Offers CAD-PRINTZ® Digital Helmet Decals



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

CAD-PRINTZ® full-color, custom helmet decals make a great add-on sale for any shop that caters to teams. Offered by Stahls’, these stickers can not only be used for any type of sports helmet, but also for sports equipment and other accessories. They also make great fund-raisers. 

Decals are digitally printed on peel-and-stick paper. They are CSA/HECC compliant for Nike Bauer, Reebok-CCM, and Mission-ITECH helmets. Print mascots or logos in unlimited colors with no per-color fee and low minimums. 

For more information, go to Full Color Custom Helmet Sticker Printing | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

